# think outside the box (think out the box / think outside of the box)



## murena

Hola, la frase es:

"think outside the box", 

me pueden ayudar?

Gracias


----------



## Monnik

Hola, murena...

Se utiliza la frase "think outside the box" para decirle a alguien, o a algún grupo de personas, que "no sean tan cuadradas" (veo que eres de México, por lo que entenderás lo que te digo) 

Esto es, que procuren ser creativos, e ir más allá de los parámetros de "pensamiento" comunes.

Saludos!


----------



## xmalx

hi

i need help with the translation (into spanish) of the following phrase:

he understands complex issues, and "*thinks outside the box".*


does that mean the man is open-minded? 

i'd appreciate your input


----------



## lasupersofi

i dont know how you translate it into spanish but yes it can mean that he is opened minded, but more that he does not fallow the crowd, he thinks of new inovative, original ideas. hope that helps


----------



## COLsass

Escucho en la Argentina la frase: Piensa afuera de la burbuja.  Significa que uno es capaz de pasar los limites mentales--digamos que hay unas lindes del pensamiento humano, elaboradas por la sociedad o por las normas culturales que impiden y limitan el alcance de los pensamientos.  Como dice lasuper, la persona que thinks outside the box es innovador, asi como no se encuentra atrapado por las trampas mentales realizadas por el alrededor.

Esta ultima frase quedo' medio confusa, espero que me entiendas!


----------



## xmalx

clarísimo colsass.  muchas gracias!


----------



## COLsass

Se usa "burbuja" o habia inventado este datito?


----------



## mar de dudas

hola

no sé como traducir "outside the box o out of the box". la expresión sale varias veces en un contexto de líderes de empresas y están hablando de tomar riesgos.

¿alguien me puede ayudar?

gracias


----------



## wind

Hola !
Creo que necesitamos mas contexto, es muy poca información.
Bye


----------



## boardslide315

'to think outside of the box' significa pensar de algo en una manera nueva o diferente. 'to let it out of the box' significa decir un secreto. 
espero que ayude


----------



## aurilla

La frase completa es "think outside the box", significa "pensar fuera de la norma / de lo acostumbrado / lo usual".  En otras palabras, salir con ideas fuera de lo común / novedosas / diferentes"


----------



## mar de dudas

aurilla y boardslide, 

muchas gracias, sin decir la frase entera, que yo no sabía que era así, me diste la solución

también muchas gracias para wind,

¿qué haría yo sin su ayuda???


----------



## aurilla

siempre un placer.


----------



## hfpardue

Buenos días a todos.                                    ¿Cómo se dice "to think outside the box" en español?  La expresión significa pensar en algo original o diferente.


----------



## momax

no se si exista un modismo, pero tal vez podrías decir,

"pensar fuera del margén." 
ojala que otros miembros te ayuden.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Creo que simplemente "pensar diferente" podría valer. Quizá también "no pensar como los demas".

Espera a ver que dicen los demás.

Ant


----------



## Paul Clancy

Hi, I have seen   *pensar fuera de la caja 
*
on a number of occasions as a translation for this phrase "think outside the box" so I think you can say it in Spanish.  You could also say 
  "romper con las autolimitaciones del pensamiento"
have others seen Pensar fuera de la caja?


----------



## Antpax

Paul Clancy said:


> Hi, I have seen *pensar fuera de la caja *
> 
> on a number of occasions as a translation for this phrase "think outside the box" so I think you can say it in Spanish. You could also say
> "romper con las autolimitaciones del pensamiento"
> have others seen Pensar fuera de la caja?


 
Hi Paul, I´ve never heard "pensar fuera de la caja". I think, at least in Spain, it is not used such expression. Maybe in other countries it is, so let us wait for our Latin American friends.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Janice brugal

In Spanish we don´t say *pensar fuera de la caja*! It sounds terrible! Better: "pensar de forma creativa", "pensar diferente", "innovar"...


----------



## MDFLO

This expression is probably not very old, but it seems to be getting overused in English already.  When I first heard it, it sounded strange to me.  Who's in a box?? But then I realized it was a great way of expressing the (usually unconscious) limits which are normally put on our problem-solving because of assumptions, bureaucracy, finances, etc., which "box us in."  So I think just saying _pensar diferente_ doesn't give the full meaning. When managers give you permission to "think outside the box" in order to solve a problem, they are telling you not to feel confined by the usual limitations. 

I agree with Paul's suggestion of _romper con las autolimitaciones del pensamiento_ or something along those lines.


----------



## Janice brugal

Then *innovar *is perfect.


----------



## hfpardue

"Romper con las autolimitaciones del pensamiento" me suena demasiado filosófico.  La expresión en inglés no es tan profunda.                                    ¿Hay un hablante nativo que haya                                   oído "romper con las autolimitaciones del pensamiento"?


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos:

¿Qué les parece "salir de la rutina"?

Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## Bruna

Could anyone explain the meaning of the following expression, please?
"To think outside the box"


----------



## Redline2200

_To think outside the box_ means to think about something in a way it usually isn't thought about. The "box" is kind of like a mental block, like if you are thinking about something really hard, but you are only thinking about it in a certain way, it is as if you are restricted by thinking in a "box."
It just means to step back and think about things differently, with a different set of rules.

Hope that was clear.


----------



## Bruna

It was very clear. Very many thanks Redline.


----------



## gdmarcus

Wow. That really *was* a great way to describe "thinking outside the box"!


----------



## ricardocordero

*Thinking outside the box.* 
Jobs in the new economy - the ones that won't get ousourced or automated - "put an enormous premium on creative and innovative skills"


Estoy leyendo un texto en una revista, y me encontré esta expresion: *Thinking outside the box.* Arriba está la frase en contexto. ¿Se podria traducir como "*pensando creativamente*"?
Espero sus comentarios, gracias.


----------



## salvamea4545

Sipe...o algo asi como tener una perspectiva mas alla de tus narices...


----------



## rainostr

Si, como pensamiento innovador.


----------



## borgonyon

Yo lo pondría como "salirse del molde", me parece que a eso se refiere lo de "outside the box".


----------



## Steamedupglasses

Dear all,

what is the spanish translation for to "*think outside the box/ think outside of the square*"? 

There's no real context here, it's a phrase meaning to think more broadly, using lateral thought, etc.

Thanks in advance! x


----------



## juandiego

*Pensar lateralmente (Pensamiento lateral)* is used although I think that it is hardly understood since it seems a more or less new concept/expression. In addition, it doesn't seem to be a topic about which people use to speak unless by a concerned or educated minority. Maybe it is even a recently translated expression from English into Spanish. Do you think _lateral thought_ is more or less a recent concept/expression in English too?


----------



## candy-man

Hello,

In case of translating from Spanish into English and _vice versa_,it turns out to be kind of bewildering to find an *exact phrase* that would correspond to the one you´re looking for.Actually,I myself cannot think of a good term that could satisfy your curiosity but let´s give it a try by putting forward our ideas and supposals:

1. Pensar desbordantemente
2. Traspasar los límites comunes de pensar
3.Romper las reglas fijas de pensar 

If some other thing occurs to me,I´ll come back here.


----------



## nanel

¿Qué tal "pensar más abiertamente" ? O tal vez: "Tienes que expandir tus miras"....  Sigo pensando.


----------



## candy-man

Pensar innovativamente....

Javi *piensa muy innovativamente* y esto trasluce en su modo de vestirse.


jmm...estoy usando la mente muy excesivamente  ... 

2. Se me ocurre algo por el estilo - si alguien *está encasillado *se le asocia con una determinada ideología,especie de trabajo que hace... entonces... una otra frase...

Javi se viste *sin encasillarse en* un solo modo de estilo,sino que es muy creativo.

What about that?
http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn...3teely.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/box.jpg

3. Pensar libremente


----------



## Kibramoa

Mi granito de arena en la lluvia de ideas:

"romper el esquema" es salirse de la norma, que tal "piense de manera diferente y rompa esquemas".


----------



## juandiego

candy-man said:


> Pensar innovativamente....
> 
> Javi *piensa muy innovativamente*  y esto trasluce en su modo de vestirse.


Well, _pensar lateralmente_ doesn't imply to innovate necessarily, maybe it would fit some precise context but not broadly.

Pensar en general
Saber ver más allá
Pensar más allá

I can't think of a similar expression in Spanish to translate directly "outside the box/of the square". I think we resort to the previous or similar ones.


----------



## Mustermisstler

I came across the sentence the other day:


We need someone who has the ability to _*think outside of the box*_ to solve complex time related problems. 

what exactly means *to think outside of the box*?

Could it be thinking in a creative way to come up with different ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## phynaert

Yes, it is.


----------



## don_perez

Yes, "think outside of the box" is a way of telling someone to be more creative about something. For example, if you worked for a company that makes commercials, and they have a model way of how to make a commercial, most people would follow that. Then you  might have someone else who might say, "come on people, we need some new ideas. We need to think outside of the box"

Espero que te ayude


----------



## Mustermisstler

Thanks folks


----------



## chicanul

Hi,

Just a note: I've seen this translated as "salir del límite" as in "teníamos que salirnos del límite"...


----------



## borgonyon

*Salir del límite* me suena más a "pushing the envelope", que a *think outside the box*.


----------



## anarosausa

Como traducir : thinking out of the box


----------



## Ornitorrinco

Salirse de lo convencional.
Pensar diferente.


----------



## Liv_

^Agree.
También podrías verlo como pensar desde afuera (as an outsider), abstrayéndose, de manera más objetiva...Todo depende del contexto.


----------



## mrs.f3nd3

En Español que tal el uso de : 
 Necesitamos ser mas creativos para decir "we need to think outside the box"? 

Saludos y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## XIMAE78

Hola a todos, 
La traducción más aproximada en castellano, en mi opinión, de* "To think out of the box " *es *" ser proactivo"* es una actitud en la que el sujeto u organización asume el pleno control de su conducta de modo activo, lo que implica la toma de iniciativa en el desarrollo de acciones creativas y audaces para generar mejoras, haciendo prevalecer la libertad de elección sobre las circunstancias del contexto. La proactividad no significa sólo tomar la iniciativa, sino asumir la responsabilidad de hacer que las cosas sucedan; decidir en cada momento lo que queremos hacer y cómo lo vamos a hacer.


----------



## davidinc

Pienso que la manera de interpretar mejor esta expresión es "pensar de forma original". No creo que haya que darle tantas vueltas!


----------



## Shilon

Tal vez... pensar con la cabeza fría?


----------



## kiquito

hola, foreros:
cuando estaba en la universidad en lima, perú, allá por principios de los 80, y para referirse a esta misma idea, se usaba mucho una frase -- romper esquemas. fuera del círculo de las ciencias sociales y del activismo humanitario/organizaciones de desarrollo, ya no escucho más esa frase (y cuando ello ocurre, es siempre en un tono nostálgico). pero me pregunto si en otras latitudes se le ha aplicado también para _think outside the box_. 
¿romper/quebrar esquemas preconcebidos, quizá? a ver qué piensan los demás foreros.
saludos, 
kb


----------



## Arbitare

Salirse de contexto. Pensar de forma global.


----------



## kiquito

volviendo al tema... me gusta la segunda alternativa ofrecida por arbitare (Pensar de forma global).
sin embargo, la primera (Salirse de contexto) me hace pensar en desconectarse de un tema o desconocer los antecedentes de algo, no en ampliar el horizonte de la reflexión. por ello, parece tener un sentido en el cual se pierde en lugar de ganar, mientras que "thinking outside the box" debería tener una connotación positiva. por eso, me gusta menos esa expresión. 
comentarios y sugerencias son siempre bienvenidas.


----------



## Caminante

Yo usaría: "salirse del molde"


----------



## dimelo2

juandiego said:


> *Pensar lateralmente (Pensamiento lateral)* is used although I think that it is hardly understood since it seems a more or less new concept/expression. In addition, it doesn't seem to be a topic about which people *tend* to speak unless by a concerned or educated minority. Maybe it is even a recently translated expression from English into Spanish. Do you think _lateral thought_ is more or less a recent concept/expression in English too?


----------



## monimani

Yo estoy de acuerdo con la persona que sugirió "salirse del molde" o "no encasillarse".


----------

